# Help me Identify these African Cichlids i bought?



## Bluenawaz (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi guys, help me identify these species of african cichlids i bought this week. 
1. The LFS owner said it is a Zebra Hap or Johnson Hap but on searching the internet , i am unable to come to a conclusion. The closest species i found to this was Haplochromis latifasciatus. But those Cichlids have yellow and red coloration near the stomach and do not have the thick dark black stripes that my fish has. Can someone have a check on these pics and help me identify these species. I repeat i highly doubt if this is Haplochromis latifasciatus as my fish has ZERO yellow or red coloration anywhere. Its silver with thick black stripes more like bands.

















Also i have a pair of cichlids which look like both Demasoni and Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba". One fish has bright dark blue coloration like demasoni but yellow lined fins the other is has black fins with faded dark blue coloration (im pretty sure this one is Mbamba).

















and finally these peacock cichlids with yellowish golden coloration and black stripes around them , what kind of cichlid is this?

















Thank you


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

First could be Placidochromis johnstoni.

Don't know about the Mbunas.

Last resembles one of the jacobfriebergi strains, not necessarily pure.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr Chromedome said:


> First could be Placidochromis johnstoni.


Nope. Coud'nt be that. Stripes and body shape don't match at all. Even number of stripes don't match, not to mention no indication of any horizontal stripe. I'm going to search some more to try and find a match, but at first glance, I'm pretty sure it's some kind of Victorian-type.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

First looks like a very unhappy Astatotilapia latifasciata (Victorian cichlid).

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1556


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it is young _Astatotilapia latifasciata_. Looks a lot like these: http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=705&item=Zebra Obliquedens 2


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

First ones Astatotilapia latifasciata, not the best quality

Second... kinda like Elongatus Likoma, but may be hybrids

third... Jabobfreibergi hybrid with an odd forehead blaze


----------

